# Free Seeds Are Back, Act VI!



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Hard to believe that this is the 6th year of offering seeds on this forum. For those not familiar, it began with whatever Jung's had for trial packets for a given year plus a few tomatoes. It's sort of escalated to where it's almost become a big tomato seed offer with the Jung's seed used as an excuse for not placing a price on anything. SOP has been to inform me of your choices, supply an address to send them to, and the recipient may decide to send something or not. Those that do send something usually make up for those who don't. Besides, it's a hobby and my way of sharing my garden with my neighbors. Can't help it that some of my neighbors may be 2,000 miles away. Some "donations" over the years have been as follows: homemade soap, tea, honey, maple syrup, pickled beets, sauerkraut, garden gloves, kitchen shears, jerky, pecans, pecan pie, salsa, jelly, and lots of other good things. 

The last two years, we had beans along with the tomatoes. Last year, ran out and had to buy beans and make up my own trial packets since everyone wanted beans. That's normal since everyone loves beans. For those who got the tri-color mix the past 2 years, I know that you saved seeds and don't need repeats. That gave me an idea this year to grow a lot of different beans to include with my tomato offer in case Jung's didn't have a real super vegetable for their centennial year. For the first time that I can remember, it's a tomato. If it only happens once a century, I'll forgive them!

And now the seeds. Everyone will get these two either for themselves or to share with another gardener. The Jung's free packets are Wayahead tomato and Prairie Sun Rudbeckia. The Wayahead was introduced by Jung's 85 years ago, in 1921. It's early, prolific, and determinate. The Rudbeckia is sort of a green-eyed Susan. 

(I do have some Blue Dress annual flax and Jung's Caesar Salad Blend packets from last year but you must specifically request them.)

Beans, choice of 2 varieties, at least 25 per packet unless noted:

Black Tepary, Bush/Dry, 50 per packet
Black Turtle, Bush/Dry, 50 per packet
Black Eye Cowpea, Bush/Dry
Brown Dutch, Bush/Dry
Red Mexican, Bush/Dry
Red Spanish, Bush'Dry

Kentucky Wonder 191, Pole/Snap
Purple Queen, Bush/Snap
Pencil Pod Wax, Bush/Snap
Tennessee Greasy Grit, Pole/Snap
"Uncle Steve's" Italian, Pole/Snap/Pinto Type
Williams River, Pole/Snap

Tomatoes, choice or 4 varieties, 20+ per packet. You'll be able to find descriptions of most varieties somewhere on the Internet. Some are the first time ever offered and may only be mentioned on a French site. 

Utility type canner-juicer-slicer:

Abraham Lincoln
Amish Yellow
Aunt Gertie's Gold
Bradley
Cherokee Green
Cherokee Purple
Cosmonaut Volkov
Croatian Heart
German Pink
Giant Syrian
Goose Creek
Green Giant
John Baer
Harvard Square 
Kristina Vatcheva
Leatha's Italian
Lescana Romanian Beef
Lescana Romanian Heart
Lithuanian
Marianna's Conflict
Marianna's Peace
Medford
Nyagous, Red
Oregon Spring
Ugly Ripe
West Virginia 63
Wisconsin 55
Wisconsin 55 Gold
Yoder's German Yellow

Small/Cherry/Salad:

Black Cherry
Gardener's Delight
Green Grape
Green Zebra
Lemon Drop
Moby Grape
Pink Grape
Red Pear
Tigerella
Tommy Toes, Red
Tommy Toes, Yellow
Yellow Pear

Paste/Sauce:

Greenbush Italian
Juliet F4
Mr. Fumo
Paquebot Roma
Perito Italian
Roman Candle
Segler
Sheyenne

Misc.:
Balkon Star, 2' high for containers/hanging baskets
Garden Peach, Red, fuzzy
Garden Peach, Yellow, fuzzy
Novogogoshary, stuffer
Striped Cavern, stuffer
Voyage, cluster of fruit in one 

Do not ask if I have any of a certain variety. If I run out of something, I will simply edit it out. Offer will be good until it's too late to start tomatoes and expect a harvest.

Contact me by e-mail only, PM fills up too quickly and I have no record. If you are not a registered HT member, I probably won't hold that against you! I keep a record only according to last name and state, not HT name. You'll have my mailing address when you receive the seeds. With bubble envelope, postage, and seed packaging, I'll have about a buck invested in each. Anything more than that will be appreciated to cover those who can't donate something. Last year, about 2 out of 5 sent something. I can live with that!

Happy gardening!

Martin

[email protected]

There is now evidence that some messages haven't gotten through the first time. I shall try to acknowledge receipt of each request within a reasonable period of time. If there is no word from me after 12 hours, send the message again.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Thanks for the generous offer again Martin! I've sent you an email.


----------



## JanaKaye (Oct 16, 2004)

This man is such a treasure! Thank you, Martin, for your kind generosity, as well as the leadership you provide here on the board. We appreciate you so very much!


----------



## Cara (May 9, 2002)

I was one who was "carried" by the rest last year....so thanks all, and I will help with someone else's garden this year!

Thanks Martin!


----------



## swampgirl (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks! What a Treasure: the seeds & folks like you.


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead (Sep 20, 2006)

I am sending you an email. Thanks for your generosity!


----------



## HomesteadBaker (Feb 8, 2006)

Thank you so much! I have been waiting for this since you teased me with the "all in good time" comment about the Paquebot Roma tomato seeds in an earlier thread.  

And I can't find anything, anywhere online about the Brown Dutch seeds...... can you direct me where to look?

Sending you an email....... thank you!!!!

Kitty


----------



## mama2littleman (Nov 8, 2004)

Martin,

You are a kind and generous soul. Thank you!

Nikki


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

HomesteadBaker said:


> Thank you so much! I have been waiting for this since you teased me with the "all in good time" comment about the Paquebot Roma tomato seeds in an earlier thread.
> 
> And I can't find anything, anywhere online about the Brown Dutch seeds...... can you direct me where to look?
> 
> ...


Now you know where to find Paquebot Roma! It's a determinate solid Roma strictly for salad or sauce, few seeds. Given a good start in rich soil, it may become 3' high and 3' wide, depending upon how many laterals it creates right away. It's also apt to start out with 3 cotyledons rather than 2. Almost half of the requests today are asking for that one so I know that we've got some sauce-makers here.

Brown Dutch lately has been available mainly from Vermont Bean. Many other companies stopped selling it because of something in the genes which sometimes causes poor germination rate. (I had to replant perhaps 10% and that was from my own fresh seed.) Best I can tell you to do with those from me is plant them this year and save as much seed as possible for planting next year. Then you can enjoy them baked or in soups. Took 2 years for me to enjoy any and they were worth waiting for.

Now back to counting beans. Every request is "custom" since none of my stuff is pre-packaged!

Martin


----------



## Pouncer (Oct 28, 2006)

Sent you an email also....wasn't sure what varieties, I will have to leave that up to you.

Very generous, indeed!


----------



## qwerty (Jan 4, 2003)

I've pm'd you. Am also one of the "carried ones" will help others this year also.
Thanks 
Helen


----------



## HomesteadBaker (Feb 8, 2006)

Paquebot said:


> Now you know where to find Paquebot Roma! It's a determinate solid Roma strictly for salad or sauce, few seeds. Given a good start in rich soil, it may become 3' high and 3' wide, depending upon how many laterals it creates right away. It's also apt to start out with 3 cotyledons rather than 2. Almost half of the requests today are asking for that one so I know that we've got some sauce-makers here.
> 
> Brown Dutch lately has been available mainly from Vermont Bean. Many other companies stopped selling it because of something in the genes which sometimes causes poor germination rate. (I had to replant perhaps 10% and that was from my own fresh seed.) Best I can tell you to do with those from me is plant them this year and save as much seed as possible for planting next year. Then you can enjoy them baked or in soups. Took 2 years for me to enjoy any and they were worth waiting for.
> 
> ...


I looked on Vermont Bean's website, and it said Brown Dutch was "no longer available for 2006"... don't know if they are not up to date on their website, or if they are no longer offering it. My husband is a real bean fan, so I will be anxious for him to be able to try this one!!

I *knew* where I could get Paquebot Roma (because I read/commented in the other thread concerning them and WI55) ..... I just didn't know when you were going to stop teasing and let us know if there were any seeds available. I am *so* glad there are seeds available this year!!!! 

Thanks again!!!!

Kitty


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

HomesteadBaker said:


> I looked on Vermont Bean's website, and it said Brown Dutch was "no longer available for 2006"... don't know if they are not up to date on their website, or if they are no longer offering it. My husband is a real bean fan, so I will be anxious for him to be able to try this one!!


Brown Dutch is becoming scarcer than I thought. It's been a sell-out every year at Vermont Bean. You and I had better protect and horde as many as possible! Found a site, Catalpa Tree Seed Co., that has them. 20 for $19.99, 5 for only $6.99. That beans, not packets! I only grew out 70 this year but they returned close to 3 quarts of dry beans. As scarce as they apparently are, I may end up going through 5 gallons of mixed beans to pick out every one. Too expensive to eat! A pity since it really is a super soup bean. 

With dry beans, always be patient. Grow the first year only to get enough to sample and obtain seed to plant the second year. Bean trades are usually 25. That won't feed you much the first year. But the returns off perhaps only 5 good plants will give you plenty for the following year. So far, there's a few others who know the Brown Dutch and the scarcity of it as the first pint of seed is not nearly as full as it was this morning. Hopefully they are all thinking ahead to the 2008 harvest.

As for teasing you about availability of some tomato varieties, I wasn't 100% certain if I wanted to do it for another year since each time it's bigger. But then, there are so many who genuinely appreciate what I have to offer and that makes it all worthwhile.

Martin


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Thankyou for sharing Martin! We sure have alot of neat people on this forum!!!


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

I sent you an email, Martin. THANKS SO MUCH!

Pony!


----------



## mama2littleman (Nov 8, 2004)

Argh! If I had known about the Brown Dutch I would have tried it. Oh well. There is always next year.

(Mutters to myself .. I will not be greedy, I will NOT be greedy!)

Nikki


----------



## woodsmokeinherhair (Feb 25, 2006)

my goodness! What a generous offer! I'll e-mail you .... thank you .

Woodsmokeinherhair!


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Problems! Always some snags! I don't have any requests from IL, OK, or El Paso, TX. Looks like I'll have to go back and respond to every one that's come through. If you haven't heard from me by midnight, send it again. 

===============================================

I've now responded to everyone at least once. If you haven't heard from me, I haven't heard from you!

Martin


----------



## elvira (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi Martin,
Sent another message, as mine must not have gotten thru, either. Jan


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Just tried sending again since I had no reply.


----------



## kentuckyhippie (May 29, 2004)

just emailed you Martin. Its so nice of you to do this. I see you have yellow tommy toes on the list this year. They must have done well for you, I'm so glad
Rita


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Farmerwilly2 said:


> Just tried sending again since I had no reply.


Second one got through, Willy. Up until about 3 weeks ago, we were getting spammed to death here. Our server installed a good defense but it may have been too good. Or, there's just a general hiccup in the overall Internet system. Since HT notifications have also been spotty, who knows where the problem is. 

Still waiting on Pony and Nikki and getting nervous!

Martin


----------



## 3ravens (Mar 16, 2006)

Hi Martin! I sent you a PM way last nite. Did the spam-blocker eat it? (Will also check MY junk file, in case my spamblocker ate your reply.....) Josie


----------



## 3ravens (Mar 16, 2006)

Whoops! Of course, as soon as I posted here, your reply showed up in my inbox....... Thanks!!!!


----------



## jasper (Aug 28, 2006)

Email sent


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

:hobbyhors


----------



## catmar (Nov 25, 2006)

Thanks for the oportunity, email sent.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Sent an email!


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Thanks for the chance to make a really super sauce. Email coming your way. My father in law is gonna love these seeds.


----------



## woodsmokeinherhair (Feb 25, 2006)

I'm trying again too  .... hope that e-mail is still in my sent box! lol ...

Woodsmokeinherhair!


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Paquebot said:


> Still waiting on Pony and Nikki and getting nervous!
> Martin



Don't be nervous! I didn't see your note about your spam filter, Martin, but I did get your email this morning and mailed you a response.

Thanks for thinking of me!

Pony!


----------



## davaseco (May 4, 2006)

E-mailed you again also!


----------



## mama2littleman (Nov 8, 2004)

Martin,

I just resent my request. I looked at it as a golden opportunity to re-think my choices. Thanks for worrying about me.

Nikki


----------



## dcross (Aug 12, 2005)

Sent a second one!


----------



## HomesteadBaker (Feb 8, 2006)

Paquebot said:


> Brown Dutch is becoming scarcer than I thought. It's been a sell-out every year at Vermont Bean. You and I had better protect and horde as many as possible! Found a site, Catalpa Tree Seed Co., that has them. 20 for $19.99, 5 for only $6.99. That beans, not packets! I only grew out 70 this year but they returned close to 3 quarts of dry beans. As scarce as they apparently are, I may end up going through 5 gallons of mixed beans to pick out every one. Too expensive to eat! A pity since it really is a super soup bean.
> 
> With dry beans, always be patient. Grow the first year only to get enough to sample and obtain seed to plant the second year. Bean trades are usually 25. That won't feed you much the first year. But the returns off perhaps only 5 good plants will give you plenty for the following year. So far, there's a few others who know the Brown Dutch and the scarcity of it as the first pint of seed is not nearly as full as it was this morning. Hopefully they are all thinking ahead to the 2008 harvest.
> 
> ...


Wow..... bean seed at gold prices!!!!! holy cow! Well, I will definitely be saving all the seed... minus a small handful for Bill to taste, of course. We will do our part to help keep a good heirloom bean from becoming extinct. 

Again, thank you so much for such a generous offer!!!

Kitty (and Bill! )


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

I've asked the server to check into what's going on as it has to be on this end. Dcross' second one got through but not the first. There hasn't been anything come through at all in just over 4 hours so something is wrong. 

If we want anything to go wrong, just wait for my seed offer. Last time was when the forum e-mail feature ended. Just got going good and the entire forum went down! Definitely a conspiracy instigated by Bill Gates!

Martin


----------



## Polly in NNY (May 10, 2002)

Martin, as my kids would say "You're the best". I just sent an email, it's coming from a cit-tele.com email server so hope it makes it through your filter. Thanks again. Polly


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

Thanks so much Martin. Sent you an e-mail!!


----------



## ChickenMom (Sep 27, 2005)

I sent you an e-mail earlier but just in case I'm re-sending it now. Thanks


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Thank you once again for your time and generosity. It's such fun to try new seeds. I wish I was close enough to offer you some help as the task grows each year for you.

PQ


----------



## Wildfire_Jewel (Nov 5, 2006)

darn darn darn. I sent you an email but I didn't post in here. I will resend since I never heard form you mine must have gotten lost 
Melissa


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Server has now gone back to an earlier version of the spam filter for my account. I informed them that I knew where the Delete key was and could live with the junk. If everything in life were easy, we wouldn't appreciate the successes nearly as much.

Martin


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

I've sent a 2nd email to you. Hope it gets there!


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Why me? Now the Edit feature won't come up on this thread and I'm out of Mennonite Purple Stripe beans!

Martin


----------



## njmama (Jan 4, 2006)

emailed,

Thanks so much!


----------



## dcross (Aug 12, 2005)

Paquebot said:


> If everything in life were easy, we wouldn't appreciate the successes nearly as much.
> 
> Martin



Dulcius ex asperis!!


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Martin---I edited out the Menonite beans for you.....

Let me know if you need help with any other edits  

Did you receive my seed request?


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

tallpines said:


> Martin---I edited out the Menonite beans for you.....
> 
> Let me know if you need help with any other edits
> 
> Did you receive my seed request?


That was just another of the strange things here. The Edit box shows up on all of my other posts EXCEPT that one! Oh well, WE SHALL OVERCOME!

And since you haven't heard from me, I haven't got your request!

Martin.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Darn!

Mennonite Beans was one of my requests!
I'll be sending you another request in a few minutes!


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Okay---supposedly my request is SENT!
But, then I thought it was sent last Friday, also  

Thank you, Martin!


----------



## MoonShine (Mar 17, 2003)

I sent an email just now...Thanks Martin!


----------



## mama2littleman (Nov 8, 2004)

Ack! Martin, does this mean you haven't recieved any of my 3 requests? 

Please let me know, I may have to come up and give you my request in person if this keeps up.

Nikki


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

mama2littleman said:


> Ack! Martin, does this mean you haven't recieved any of my 3 requests?
> 
> Please let me know, I may have to come up and give you my request in person if this keeps up.
> 
> Nikki


No fear, Nikki, got your's via PM. Haven't replied to all of those since that would be just one more for me to quickly delete. There are a few here who don't want to use regular e-mails so I have to save space for those. 

Martin


----------



## NBC3Mom (May 14, 2005)

Emailed my request-many thanks!
--Patty


----------



## Mr. Green Jeans (Jul 2, 2006)

Thank you so much Martin. Got my seeds in the mail today. Will get something out to you.


----------



## landmoswalt (Aug 6, 2006)

Got my seeds today. Thanks alot I will send postage back ASAP. Can not wait to get them growing. Lori


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

hey martin, I've e-mailed twice now, have you gotten it? let me know when you can.
squashnut


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

WOW! I sent in my request and had my seeds in 2 days. thank you!!!!
and YES, I got in fast enough for the mennonite beans. return postage on the way!


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

How about Martin. 

I sent in an e-mail friday evening about 11P.M. got an acknowledgement right away, and got the seeds on monday A.M. So I think that Martin does not sleep very much, or that he has a night shift. Either way the efforts are much appriciated.


----------



## Cara (May 9, 2002)

The seeds made it to Oregon! Yay, and thanks!


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

I received my seeds yesterday. Thanks!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2007)

Okay, I was panicking- now I know why I hadn't heard from you yet. I hadn't been on the forum for a year and a half, due to some serious moving around (we lived in an RV for 8 months- no gardening last year, boo hoo!) I was so hoping I'd be able to get back on in time for your seed offer this year- and I made it! My whole family enjoyed those black cherry tomatoes so much year before last- but I lost *all* my seeds in the shuffle! I'm going to email you again with my request and hope that you get it this time! But everything is going to have to go in containers this year.  I am wondering if I can grow any of the beans in a container? Tomatoes we WILL figure out how to manage!!!!

As far as donations go- I have oodles of those tiny zipper bags- could you use a bunch of those to help you out next year? Dh said I could send you some if you'd like them!

<<< doing the happy dance, I get more seeds this year >>>


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

My seeds arrived today!

Apart from looking forward to the seeds, I always look forward to seeing the variety of postage stamps you use! I'm never disappointed!

Thank you, Martin!


----------



## Southernman (Aug 21, 2005)

Got my seeds today, too. Thanks so much, Martin. Can't wait for spring.


----------



## HomesteadBaker (Feb 8, 2006)

Woo Hoo!!! My seeds arrived today! Thank you sooooooo much! Looking forward to growing those very expensive Brown Dutch seeds.... or should we call them Precious as Gold seeds?? LOL

Now if I could just figure a way to melt off the 2 feet of snow that is on the ground, maybe I could hurry spring along.....  

Kitty


----------



## cwgrl23 (Feb 19, 2004)

You have got mail from SD! :dance: :bouncy: :banana02: Thank you again for your generous offer!

Carrie in SD


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Hey Martin!
I sent you an email!
I am so glad to see this, my favorite time of the year is here! wooo hooo!!!
:dance:


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

What a wonderful thing you do!! I sent you an e-mail.


----------



## brdldystlu (Jan 6, 2007)

I got my seeds today. He is such a special guy to do this for everyone. I look forward to getting them planted. :angel: 
Sandy in Missouri


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Figured that I should pop in with an update. Several beans already are off the list and for good reason. They were darned good ones and those who requested them knew what they were requesting. I did, however, enjoy some of them via a big pot of bean and vegetable soup that I cooked today. Wasn't about to let you guys have all of the fun with them! 

108 requests so far. Postal delivery appears to be varying from 2 days to 5. Please allow at least a week to 10 days before asking for a replacement package. 

Martin


----------



## ChickenMom (Sep 27, 2005)

I got my seeds today! Yeah, I'm getting everything ready to turn my dining room into a garden for about 6 weeks. Last year we were eating tri colored beans in March.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i didn't really know i was asking for brown dutch gold (lol), but i sure hope the post lady doesn't lose my seeds.


----------



## oldgaredneck (Jan 2, 2007)

Newbie to the forum here - just sent ya an email
This old vet ain't hard to please, just need some Black Turtle beans, pretty please.


----------



## qwerty (Jan 4, 2003)

They're here! They're here! Thank you so much, now if only Spring were here so that we could plant these little treasures. Bless you for showing us what a wonderful person you are for sharing.
Helen


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Thanks so much Martin - got my seeds today!!


----------



## MICHAEL B OHIO (Nov 16, 2006)

thanks Martin got mine today . Its wonderful folks like you that help folks like us get really great seeds I am so excited. I had to show my wife the thread she openened the package and I got the look! you know the one (the how much did you spend now). we are tight on money and she figured I spent 10.00-20.00. almost in doghouse lol. Thanks Mike


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

got my seeds; thanks, Martin. Sent you aittle surprize from our farm. DEE


----------



## njmama (Jan 4, 2006)

seeds came today! Thank you!


----------



## davaseco (May 4, 2006)

They're here! Hooray! Thank you Martin!


----------



## ddede (Dec 19, 2006)

Seeds came today! Thanks! 
Postage $ coming your way! 
DD


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

thanks martin... the post office remembered where i live.

very much appreciated!


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

Martin, we're sending you a PM. Thank you for your generous offer.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Martin! I got my seeds! woohoo!!!
thnx so much!! reimbursement will be on the way shortly!


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

I got mine also, sending payment tomorrow. Wanted to thank you again, this is the second year you've sent me some of your seed. I think it would be nice if you posted something YOU might be looking for that someone might be able to help you with. My guess is anything common that I have you've alread got or have access to if you wanted it, still let us know if there is something you're trying to find.


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

Got our seeds today. Thank you so much!! :baby04:


----------



## straight shot (May 9, 2006)

You a such a wonderful man! Must be a good woman behind you somewhere???LOL.
I sent a email, And actually I can use anything you want me to help you with for seed saving for you I'm in Z4, and if you need some harvesting help , give me a yell, I would LOVE to see your garden!

Thanks ( I LOVE tomatoes  )

SS Nan


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Back to square one! Last "spam" message was 10:48PM yesterday. Messages since have been few and far between with only 2 from gardeners requesting seeds. Even HT reply notifications have been spotty. That means nothing in from Straight Shot. Server has been notified again. I am not happy!

One can see some of my gardens at: www.flashearth.com Coordinates are: 43 10 34.2N, 89 13 56.4W It's 2004 but that's the exact spot.

And what am I looking for? I've enough tomato varieties to grow out 40 more per year for another 3 or 4 years and still and not repeat. One can only grow so many of them. However, always open for old or unusual beans since they are so easy to grow and not as demanding as many other vegetables. But then, I've already got at least 5 new ones to grow out this year.

Martin

//Server informs me that anti-spam program malfunctioned Thursday and my account is now back to "normal", again! If seeds were requested today, and there was no confirmation, please send the message again. Thank you!//


----------



## straight shot (May 9, 2006)

sorry paqu, will resend


----------



## cwgrl23 (Feb 19, 2004)

I got my seeds yesterday (Friday)!!! Thanks again Martin! You are such a treasure to this board! :angel: 

Carrie in SD


----------



## Vere My Sone (Mar 10, 2005)

I'll assume my e-mail was one of those that went wondering--it's been a week
I'll try again


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Thanks Martin--I don't know how you do all you do. Thank you for educating thousands (millions?) with your knowledge.

I hope to send a package back to you but am under the weather just now. Thanks again. Did I say thanks enough???


----------



## janandkenny (Oct 21, 2002)

Martin thank you so much the package arrived today and I am looking forward to planting these seeds. You will be receiving mail from me within a month. thanks again.


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

I received my seeds today. Can't wait to get my seeds started this spring.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Martin,

I sent you an e-mail. Hope to hear from you soon and thank you again.

Sharon


----------



## Phantomfyre (Jul 1, 2004)

Martin, the seeds arrived here on Friday. Thank you so much!!! And DH sends a extra thank you for the Cosmonaut Volkov seeds! 

I sent you an email last week - a thank you and some other garden-babble. Did it make it through?

Thanks again! You're an inspiration to me, seriously!
Diana, who's got some baking to do today as part of my "Thank You" package for you!


----------



## kidsngarden (Mar 24, 2006)

I recieved my seeds yesterday! I can't wait to try them out!

Thanks so much Martin!

Bethany


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Martin,

I just tried e-mailing again.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Tirzah said:


> Martin,
> 
> I just tried e-mailing again.


Success! 

Martin


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

Martin,

We have received our seeds. Thank you SO MUCH!  :clap:


----------



## luvrulz (Feb 3, 2005)

And thank you  so much for sending them so promptly. I just can't wait to get going on them!


----------



## straight shot (May 9, 2006)

I received mine today and just had tears rolling down my face, the man sent me such a pack of seeds( I only asked for a few tomatoes that will be able to save yr to yr), I will be able to do my community garden at the Arvin Library this year, for all that want to just dabble or need a good amount of foods for kids. AND we have low income housing with so many that just appreciate what they get fresh. Love Hugs Kisses!

Thanks Paq, and thanks from my community!


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Straight Shot, figured that as long as I put enough postage on your packet for 2 ounces, may as well have 2 ounces of content!

Martin


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

I completely forgot to let you know that I received your generous packet last week. ARGH!

They arrived, and you're just a dear to share them as you do!!!

BTW, you never told me if you like bread and butter pickles...

Pony!


----------



## oldgaredneck (Jan 2, 2007)

Got the seed packets today, my friend! 
Thanks again!!!! :baby04:


----------



## BellsBunnies (Sep 18, 2004)

Martin,
I got my seeds today! Thank-you so much.


----------



## OK Yankee (Oct 30, 2005)

I sent you an e-mail tonight. 
Thanx again,

Yankee


----------



## Cara (May 9, 2002)

Could we have a sticky to tell what everyone has sent to Martin for Thank yous? I am stumped as to what to send! I still have pumpkins...maybe bread, or scones? I need help!


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Cara said:


> Could we have a sticky to tell what everyone has sent to Martin for Thank yous? I am stumped as to what to send! I still have pumpkins...maybe bread, or scones? I need help!


Don't do that. I may get a big head and my hats won't fit! Just trying to be neighborly, that's all. A lot of gardeners here would do the same thing were they in my position. In fact, we've already had others offer up great seeds in the past several years and also deserve thanks. I just do it in a grander scale, that's all.

Why worry about what to send? Don't have to send anything. If it's just a couple of postage stamps, they are useful to pay bills. If it's a dollar bill, that covers the cost of materials and the trip to the PO. If it's something fattening, I'm already extending my midnight walks to keep from having to buy larger trousers this winter. Regardless, although there have been what could be considered strange items of barter, hasn't been anything that hasn't been useful in one way or another.

Martin


----------



## Cara (May 9, 2002)

It's only for appreciation! We want you know we know the time, effort and money you put into this year after year! However, I sure do understand about the pants


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2007)

I got mine yesterday! Woo hoo!!!! The kids were laughing at how emotional I get over a few seeds, LOL! Thanks. You'll get soe return mail soon as I can get to the post office!


----------



## Wildfire_Jewel (Nov 5, 2006)

Thank you!! Got ours as well....and am going to share with my sister and her family as well 
Melissa


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Got my seed! Thanks so much!


----------



## js2743 (Dec 4, 2006)

What a generous offer! email sent ,Thank you so much!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Martin - I am late reading this !!! E mailing you .........THANK YOU !!!!!


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Martin,

I got your seeds today. Thank you so so much for your generosity and promptness. I can't wait to start now


----------



## MoonShine (Mar 17, 2003)

Just wanted to thank you for the seeds! Very,very nice of you


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

Hello Martin, the seeds arrived safe & sound and thank you so much for your generosity. Be watching your mailbox for a bar of homemade soap.

Charleen


----------



## js2743 (Dec 4, 2006)

Martin, my email to you must nat have got through. I will try again.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

js2743 said:


> Martin, my email to you must nat have got through. I will try again.


I'll be gone the rest of today so don't panic if I don't respond until this evening. If I don't respond then, THEN panic as I've got 75 miles to drive, 5 inches of fresh snow, and more falling!

Martin


----------



## 1/4acre (Jul 21, 2005)

I read this late. I am sending you anemail. Thanks, Janice


----------



## dcross (Aug 12, 2005)

Paquebot said:


> I've got 75 miles to drive, 5 inches of fresh snow, and more falling!
> 
> Martin


Not letting the weather keep you home, could you pass some of that on to my friends? :grump:


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

dcross said:


> Not letting the weather keep you home, could you pass some of that on to my friends? :grump:


It was a bit "hairy", especially on several town roads in Lafayette County. Coming home, seems like every third vehicle was towing a snow mobile trailer. Finally, everyone can play in the snow again.

Martin


----------



## js2743 (Dec 4, 2006)

lol Martin. 
I am not panicing yet! I will not be back on until later this eveing, we are working up hog meat today. I will check emails then. Thank You so much! Darcy


----------



## OK Yankee (Oct 30, 2005)

Thank you so very much, Martin. Got my package in the mail today, Monday. I wasn't expecting all those seeds. Thank you for the Tennessee Greasy beans. Is there a reason they are called that? I don't think I've ever had them.

Thank you again,

Yankee


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

OK Yankee said:


> Thank you for the Tennessee Greasy beans. Is there a reason they are called that? I don't think I've ever had them.


It may be because the pods are smooth and shiny. Thus they'd look a bit greasy. All are pole beans and originally meant for cornfield planting. There are a number of them grown by SSE members and SSE may also have offered them in their public catalogs in the past. There is some question about what the exact one is that I've got. It was given to me as Greasy Grit. However, Greasy Grit and most others have a striped seed. Tennessee Greasy is solid buff color with no stripes.

Martin


----------



## js2743 (Dec 4, 2006)

Martin, I got your very generous package today! I was so elated THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU Jason & Darcy


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

I recieved my seeds - THANK YOU and GOD BLESS YOU !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

js2743 said:


> Martin, I got your very generous package today! I was so elated THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU Jason & Darcy


See what you get for worrying? This time it was a problem on your end when my 2 messages went off into cyberspace.

We passed the point where the forum went down last year. We were at #137 last year when the forum suffered a near fatal attack. Lost all record of the previous seed offer. Didn't happen this year, yet!

Martin


----------



## jamesdel (Mar 21, 2006)

Got them today Martin. Thanks for the seeds and will keep you posted .
Jim


----------



## silkiechick (Jan 15, 2007)

thanks again martin for the seeds!!! the kid's were so excited and can't wait to start planting this season. thanks to you we will have lots of new yummies in the garden to try!
thanks again!!
mary


----------



## AbbeyLehman (Jan 2, 2006)

Just emailed you!


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Martin, add me to your list! Thanks;bee :dance:


----------



## Hank - Narita (Aug 12, 2002)

Martin, loved the seeds last year. Could use some this year; beets if you have them too. Narita in AZ


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Hank - Narita said:


> beets if you have them too.


You've got some Red Cloud beets coming. I was going to need a pack eventually so I bought one. Too many for me to plant so I've split it with you. In the past 10 years of so, those beets were the best trial packets that Jung's had.

Martin


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Martin, got my seeds thank-you; and as soon as I can get to the post office will zap you out a "lil sumthin".. bee
ahem..best beet for my choice is Lutz Long Keeper..good greens,good flavor,great keeper and non-woody at any size!


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead (Sep 20, 2006)

Martin- We got our seeds a while ago- we have sent you a package and hope you like it. Thanks so much!


----------



## Bishoujo (Jan 16, 2005)

I sent an e-mail! I hope i made it in time!!


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Bishoujo said:


> I sent an e-mail! I hope i made it in time!!


Three went out with yesterday's postmark date despite it being a PO holiday. Two more so far today. Won't end as long as there's time to plant something somewhere. 

The "package" mentioned by Hill Crest Farm was most interesting. Can't eat it, wear it, or use it for anything. It's a 1x6x15 board! But on it is nicely printed "SEEDS" and has a chain to hang up. And that's what it's doing now, hanging above the row of tomato seed jars!

Martin


----------



## MERRYMEDIC (Nov 24, 2005)

Sent you email and thank you!!


----------



## heather (May 13, 2002)

Martin, THANK YOU!
I received my seeds this morning - can't wait to try them.
A package will be coming your way!
THANKS again!


----------



## fransean (Dec 21, 2002)

Martin

Thank you so much for the seeds - Thanks also for picking the varieties for me  I will send you a package in return soon.

Bev


----------



## Bishoujo (Jan 16, 2005)

This is so nifty I'm terribly excited! You should be getting something soon!

By the way, Um, not to sound stupid but can I plant these in those little peat pots now? I have a horrible black thumb but want to try! I'm in SouthEastern KS and am going to start them inside. That should be ok, right? (The wind outside is gusting to 20 or more mph so no seedlings out there!)


----------



## MountainMama (Oct 20, 2002)

Thanks so much for the seeds. I can't wait to get them planting. I'm getting my soil set up today and am going to start my seedlings inside.

Thanks so much for doing this! I love trying new seeds!


----------

